# Barsche bzw Zander häuten !



## Fred24 (3. August 2008)

Hab bei youtube ein Interessantes Häuten von Barschartigen Fischen entdeckt. Jetzt ist meine Frage zählt zu den Barschartigen Fischen auch der Zander ? Eigendlich ja schon ! Hat das schonmal jemand an nem Zander ausprobiert ??

Hier das Video: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU&feature=related


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*

Genau so mache ich das schon seit Jahren, obwohl es eine Schande ist, denn die Haut vom Barsch ist Kross gebraten eine absolute Delikatesse! Den Trick hat mir Anfang der 90er Jahre mal ein Berufsfischer auf Rügen gezeigt. Kleinere Mengen von Barsche schuppe ich nach wie vor, aber wenn der Eimer mal voll ist, geht das so echt am Schnellsten. Ich wundere mich nur etwas über das Video, denn AuWa hat mir mal gesagt, er würde NIE UND NIMMER einen Barsch filieren oder Häuten, weil die Haut so lecker ist...#c


----------



## lsski (3. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*

:m Mit einen ZANDER geht das auch genau so !

LG Jeff |wavey:


----------



## Fischpaule (3. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*

...klappt super, nur gehen dabei leider meist die Bauchlappen verloren....

#h


----------



## Angeljonas1 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*

Für eine bessere Ausbeute sollte man durch den Bauch an der Hauptgräte entlang vom Kopf her den Fisch teilen und dabei die Bauchgräten abschneiden (geht aufs Messer). Dann werden die Bauchgräten aus dem Filet geschnitten, wobei allerdings die Zwischenmuskelgräten im Fleisch bleiben und einzeln entfernt werden müssen. Dafür hat man die vollen Bauchlappen am Filet dran. Die Haut kann man sehr leicht mit einem scharfen Messer vom Schwanz her abziehen, indem man das Filet mit der Haut auf ein Brett legt und mit dem Messer dann auf die Haut nach unten drückend zwischen Haut und Fleisch entlang fährt.
Petri Heil aus Berlin
jonas


----------



## Ollek (4. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*

|kopfkrat Mir erschliesst sich der Sinn dieser Art der Enthäutung nicht, da man ja dennoch die Filets von der Mittelgräte lösen muss. Oder haun manche den BArsch so in die Pfanne? 

#d geht ja gar nich!!!

Ich mach es so, entweder Barsch schuppen und so braten wie er ist ohne enthäuten um nicht zuletzt die Saftigkeit des Fleisch zu erhalten. Oder Filetieren, dann wahlweise mit oder ohne Enthäuten je nach Garmethode.

Aber dieser Nakedeibarsch da ... :v


----------



## doktor73 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*

Hallo!

Das ist z. B. eine superschöne Methode, um die "nackten" Basche anschließend zu braten (a la "Forelle Müllerin") oder (sehr gut!) auf den Grill zu packen - mit der Schwanzflosse, welche zudem sehr dekorativ aussieht! - als Handgriff zum Wenden (ach z. B. beim evtl. Panieren oder Wenden in Mehl) ... #6

Ideal auch für Menschen, die keinen Kopf mit "Auge" mehr auf dem Teller haben wollen...

 - mache ich immer dann, wenn ich keine Lust zum Entschuppen habe, mag diese Arbeit (wegen der "Sauerei" und weil es recht mühsam ist) gar nicht! 

Die Methode geht aber auch etwas anders:
Wie gezeigt an der Rückenflosse bds, Haut einschneiden, dann quer hinter Kopf bis auf Wirbelsäule herunterschneiden, Haut bds. herunterziehen, jetzt Kopf nach unten abbrechen und am Bauch vorbei zum Schwanz ziehen - dann hat man in der einen Hand Kopg, Haut und Eingeweide, in der anderen den "nackten" Barsch...

@Brassenwürger: Wie genau machst DU das denn - so, wie im Film gezeigt oder wie von mir beschrieben (also von hinten nach vorne oder von vorne nach hinten?)?

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Ollek (6. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*



doktor73 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Das ist z. B. eine superschöne Methode, um die "nackten" Basche anschließend zu braten (a la "Forelle Müllerin") oder (sehr gut!)



|kopfkratForelle Müllerin ohne Haut entbehrt jedem Kochstandard, das ist wie Schnitzel ohne Fleisch oder Bier ohne Schaumkrone. Aber  Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden und somit passt das schon. :m

PS: Stell dir die hier mal ohne Haut zubereitet vor,...ein Verbrechen!!!


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*



doktor73 schrieb:


> @Brassenwürger: Wie genau machst DU das denn - so, wie im Film gezeigt oder wie von mir beschrieben (also von hinten nach vorne oder von vorne nach hinten?)?
> 
> Gruß, Michael


 
Genau so, wie das im Video gezeigt wurde! Aber wie gesagt, nur bei größeren Mengen, habe ich zwei, drei Barsche, schuppe ich die. Ist sonst schade um die leckere Haut...#6


----------



## doktor73 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*

Hmmm....

Habe eben beim Schleppangeln u. a. einen Barsch von 200 g gefangen.
3 Stunden später wollte ich ihn eben schuppen - und bin wieder einmal verzweifelt, weil die Schuppen für meinen Fischschupper (am Anglermesser) offenbar viel zu fest sitzen...

Wie bekommt Ihr die Schuppen von Barschen am schnellsten, saubersten und einfachsten ab?
Ist das wirklich so eine Quälerei?

Michael


----------



## heidelberger*** (7. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*

Einen Barsch muss man sofort nach dem Fang schuppen.. dann gehts noch einigermaßen leicht.
Wartet man zu lange ist es eine Plagerei.
Ambesten dann mit einem Brett mit Kronkorken!!


----------



## doktor73 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*



heidelberger*** schrieb:


> Einen Barsch muss man sofort nach dem Fang schuppen.. dann gehts noch einigermaßen leicht.
> Wartet man zu lange ist es eine Plagerei.
> Ambesten dann mit einem Brett mit Kronkorken!!


 
Also sind 3 Stunden bei mir evtl. schon zu lang gewesen??? |bigeyes


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*

Mensch, ich lass sie Hautseite an den Filets dran, das ist doch lecker!  Und man kann sie da drauf schön scharf anbraten ohne das alles zerfällt.


----------



## heidelberger*** (7. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*



doktor73 schrieb:


> Also sind 3 Stunden bei mir evtl. schon zu lang gewesen??? |bigeyes


 

..ich denke schon|bigeyes

Ich habe die erfahrung aber auch schon bei anderen Fischarten gemacht.
Je schneller man schuppt .. desto leichter geht es#6


----------



## heidelberger*** (7. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*



doktor73 schrieb:


> Also sind 3 Stunden bei mir evtl. schon zu lang gewesen??? |bigeyes


 


WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Mensch, ich lass sie Hautseite an den Filets dran, das ist doch lecker!  Und man kann sie da drauf schön scharf anbraten ohne das alles zerfällt.


 


...lecker ist das .. keine Frage... aber dann halt ohne Schuppen|bla:


----------



## Zanderlui (7. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*

@doktor 73

also das ist weil die schuppen wenn du sie länger liegen lässt trocken werden und dann alle wie eine folie zusammen kleben und das hält dann wenn die haut auchschon etwas trocken geworden ist und sich ganz wenig zusammenzieht die schuppen bomben fest!!!
@all

warum wollt ihr zander und barsche häuten???die haut vorallem beim barsch schmeckt so lecker!!!wenn die so schnön in mehl gewälzt und dann kross angebraten werden einfach zum rein legen(nur meine pfanne ist zu klein das ich da rein komme:vik


----------



## doktor73 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*

Hallo!


WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Mensch, ich lass sie Hautseite an den Filets dran, das ist doch lecker!  Und man kann sie da drauf schön scharf anbraten ohne das alles zerfällt.


Soll das heißen, Du brätst sie mit Schuppen? Und isst die Haut dann mit Schuppen?
Wenn nicht: Ich habe zuletzt etwas zu Thema "Schuppen", nicht "Häuten" gefragt... |uhoh:


----------



## J-son (7. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*

Bei Hechten habe ich die Erfahrung ebenfalls gemacht, dass sie sich direkt nach dem Fang am besten schuppen lassen...also liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass es bei Barschen und Zandern ähnlich ist. Die lassen sich allerdings (auch frisch) so schlecht schuppen, dass ich bei Z's zum Filetieren neige, und die Haut danach abziehe - Filet für Filet, nicht am Stück.
Bei Barschen finde ich die gezeigte Technik am effektivsten, zumal man wesentlich öfter schneiden muss, um an die gleiche Menge Fisch zu kommen. Nach dem Abhäuten (wie hier, step by step) lassen sich die Barsche noch immer sehr gut filetieren.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*



heidelberger*** schrieb:


> ...lecker ist das .. keine Frage... aber dann halt ohne Schuppen|bla:



Richtig, richtig.



			
				doktor73 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn nicht: Ich habe zuletzt etwas zu Thema "Schuppen", nicht "Häuten" gefragt...



Das ist aber Off-Topic |znaika: :q


----------



## doktor73 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*

Sorry, wollte nicht unhöflich sein...

Aber wenn ich doch schreibe, dass ich die Haut gerne dran lassen würde, wenn ich bloß die Schuppen besser abbekommen würde... :c


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*

doktor, das war ein *Scherz* :vik:

barsche schuppen ist halt ne Tortur, da kommt man nicht drum herum. Ich kann meinen Schupper auch nicht weiterempfehlen, da gibt's sicher bessere. 3 Stunden ist aber etwas lang. :q


----------



## MarioDD (7. August 2008)

*AW: Barsche bzw Zander häuten !*



Fred24 schrieb:


> Hab bei youtube ein Interessantes Häuten von Barschartigen Fischen entdeckt. Hier das Video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU&feature=related


 
Hmm erst mal: Barschartige gibt es (eigentlich)nicht...das sind Kammschupper. Dazu gehören auch die Zander. Die lassen sich im übrigen genau so fletieren wie die Barsche bei youtube.
Ich machs in etwa genau so. Allerdings zieh ich die Hälften einzeln ab. Dazu schneide ich auf der Bauch-und Rückenseite entlang und ziehe vom Kopf her die Haut ab.
Ansonsten ist dieses Video empfehlenswert:
http://www.visfileren.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=74&Itemid=97

ist zwar der Seebarsch/bzw Wolfsbarsch...aber der ist ja fast Baugleich mit unserem Flußbarsch.


----------



## zanderzone (12. August 2008)

*Barschartigefische in Sekunden heuten!*

Bin beeindruckt wie leicht das geht!!

Für alle die, die es noch nicht gesehen haben:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU&feature=related

Ob Zander oder Barsch.. Mösste eigentlich mit allen Kammschuppern funktionieren..

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## zanderzone (12. August 2008)

*AW: Barschartigefische in Sekunden heuten!*

Barschartige Fische!! 

Wie peinlich #q


----------



## Gralf (12. August 2008)

*AW: Barschartigefische in Sekunden heuten!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ob Zander oder Barsch.. Mösste eigentlich mit allen Kammschuppern funktionieren..
> 
> mfg
> zanderzone


 
Wird hier schon diskutiert

Gruß


----------



## Rhineman (12. August 2008)

*AW: Barschartigefische in Sekunden heuten!*

Wenn ich das nicht gesehen hätte, würde ich es nicht glauben..... warum schufte ich mir in der Küche jedes Mal einen ab ?;+

Grußanalleundbisdietage


----------



## zanderzone (12. August 2008)

*AW: Barschartigefische in Sekunden heuten!*

Ok, habs nicht gewusst, aber habs mir gedacht, dass es schon jemand eingestellt hat!

Und ich Idiot schuppe die Barsche!! Dat is der absolute knaller!!


----------

